# This is weird!



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

Look what I found today... a dog with 2 different eyes!!! and no he's not blind on one eye etc.... WOW, very weird to look at... Can this happen to goldens????


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

What do you mean, you "found?"

I've never seen it with a purebred Golden....but I have seen dogs like that before.....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

That is weird. I've seen a few over the years. But for the most part, it has been cross-breeds with it.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

You've never seen that before? It's common in breeds like malamutes and Siberian Huskies. People can get it too. I agree it looks weird, though!


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

No I had never seen this, when I saw it I couldn't stop looking at it and taking pics, the dog belongs to one of my wife's coworkers.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Did they file down the dog's teeth?


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Did they file down the dog's teeth?


Wow, you looked at that picture carefully! The dog is definitely a voracious chewer or they filed down his teeth!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

OMG that dog is fat!!!

Looks like an Aussie or smooth Border Collie cross to me. Both breeds frequently have one blue eye, sometimes two.

I think the teeth are worn down by time - chewing bones and tennis balls, which, by the way, are REALLY hard on the teeth. For some reason the felt on the tennis ball can really file teeth down over time. 

Did you find this dog as a stray? It must belong to someone to be that fat. Have you checked shelters, etc.?

Merry Christmas!

-Stephanie


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

*not sure*

THE DOG IS 14 years old that's why he's a little fat... not sure about the teeth... All my questions were about the eyes LOL.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Baileysmom said:


> Wow, you looked at that picture carefully! The dog is definitely a voracious chewer or they filed down his teeth!


Wow....I had missed that. I was busy checking out the eyes, too.


----------

